# For Jan (and anyone else that owns one of these breeds)



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/HealtheDog/photos/a.1029434213807838/5096977077053511/?__cft__[0]=AZU9A8XBtTY87vjVlaUBlSlAV38Jn2jfU-2sckafLAeC_ZrVKGjuZy5ZiSA3Ch4LudM1QCSymoiRvnL03HdZtTxjplkUhoPBtQCh6niJaYyWNYDLu83dmeS9rD311AOoWu1TLfV_m0Dw54WZMfeneMuTX-u31b0FfsnAb3-1yIEhN0KVYvwkRjUM4CniVuEvuOxUG0t3ArdEbTCzaDnqefvn&__tn__=EH-y-R


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Pat. The only symptom he had from that lot that I can remember was he was nervous of clonking noises, the rest was to do with his gall bladder. I am still giving him 1/4 of the tablet prescribed twice daily, he will probably be taken off all together when he next sees the vet. 
The only thing wrong with him now is we can’t find a place to play tennis 😒


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha ha! Nice problem to have


----------

